# Mud Motor Prices



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Just curious if anyone else has noticed the increase in the cost of mud motors over the past year? I am not in the market but when I get bored at work I tend to check out various websites and have found that the prices have gone up hundreds of dollars for Mud Buddy, Go-devil and Beavertail. I understand supply and demand driving prices up but I doubt there has been a huge new demand for mud motors, actually I may be wrong considering there seems to be a shortage of waterfowl gear at the local retailers. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

It's called inflation!! The Fed printing money and selling treasuries is a huge part of it. I am a soda drinker. I don't care for soda out of the fountain machine. Anyhow, cost for bottled soda has jumped from 1.20 a liter to 1.99 over the past few years. You used to be able to buy a 20 oz drink for 89 cents. Now it's abot 1.50. Welcome to inflation. Also cost of fuel for delivery has to be factored on as well. 
My two cents...


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

The cost of metal and anything made from it has jumped dramaticly in the last year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> It's called inflation!! The Fed printing money and selling treasuries is a huge part of it. I am a soda drinker. I don't care for soda out of the fountain machine. Anyhow, cost for bottled soda has jumped from 1.20 a liter to 1.99 over the past few years. You used to be able to buy a 20 oz drink for 89 cents. Now it's abot 1.50. Welcome to inflation. Also cost of fuel for delivery has to be factored on as well.
> My two cents...


You're right. (only it's more like 8 cents  ) Anything with diesel fuel on it is going to cost more with inflation. They gotta truck it to get it to ya, and if it costs more to truck it...

Think about what freight costs are on a mud motor. :idea:

It really doesn't matter if it's mud motor or a stick of gum. If it costs more to ship it, it costs more to buy it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> The cost of metal and anything made from it has jumped dramaticly in the last year.


BINGO!

oh yeah, and the fuel related crap.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You use fuel to make steel, you use fuel to ship steel... It's ALL fuel related! Oh, that and we've got a retard in Washington standing in front of his money printing machine...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well yeah BUT...

Carter's back??!!

oh wait...


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Once upon a time we actually made steel right here in America! You think it's bad now... Fuel from over seas sources, steel from overseas, electronics from overseas; what's next?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

All metal prices have gone through the roof. The industrial revolution in China has a lot to do with the actual economy of metal. There are no trade restrictions on "scrap" metal, due to it being classified as "green". A few yers ago China was buying every old tractor, hay wagon, and rusted truck they could get their hands on. By the time we realized that the glut from overseas buying was going to leave us short, it was too late. Same thing happened with aluminum.

I used to be able to build and sell a dog box for $250, for a single. Now the metal alone cost's me that. Add to that a 90% increase in consumables, and the price goes up pretty quick.

Don't even ask about stainless. I saw a 15% overnight increase about 4 weeks ago. OVERNIGHT!!

It's kind of crazy!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

i blaime it on the terrorist in the whitehouse cause it show ecomomy affects waterfowling hunting too;


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> well yeah BUT...
> 
> Carter's back??!!
> 
> oh wait...


No, its even worse!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Carter is smiling now cuz he knows he won't go down as the worst president EVER. He must be so relieved...


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Greed has to have a little to do with the mud motor side of it. The mark up is insane on those things! Even with inflation the money they make per motor has got to be through the roof.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Greed?? man, i think there are plenty of factors involved on top of that evil word called a "profit." Take a look at the cost associated for small business and taxes. Don't forget Uncle Sam's cut in the margins of all this. the cost of paying a few dozen employees and the taxes that go with them.

it seems that all the major manufactures are pretty close in their greedy prices. good thing too!

you want to see mark up prices go shopping for a casket! that will blow your mind as to a markup!!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys need to read Carter's,_" White House Diary"_. His presidency was much maligned, but he accomplished much under very difficult circumstances. His _"An Outdoor Journal"_ is also very good.

Obama took office just as the economy tanked and W's policies came home to roost. Talk about the absolute worst president ever!!! Obama is a lot better than any Republican out there. Perry the Creationist?? Bachmann the batsh*t crazy woman??? Mr. Flip Flopper, who was in the business of firing people??? President's don't create jobs, though Obama's job plan would help if the Tea Tards will crawl back under their rocks and get out of the way.

Back on thread, the price of manufactured goods reflects the cost of materials and labor. I think all MM companies are trying to remain competitive, and greed is the farthest thing from their minds. Have you priced canoes lately? They're way up, too.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry Jon but this economy belongs to Barry just as much as it does with W. Still blaming Bush eh!?? Also Barrys new jobs bill is turning out to be more of a joke now that the real details are coming to light. But keep on drinking the Liberal Kool-Aid!!!!


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Ronald Reagan, now that was one hell of a good pres. NObama has got to go! Go Huntsman !!! sorry about the political rant.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Gaston, Reagan was a B movie actor, nothing more. He was suffering from Alzheimer's while in office.

Darin, I disagree. This is a global phenomenon, but the Bush-era tax cuts (in 2001 and 2003), plus two wars, belong to W. We're in deep trouble, made worse by the Republican's behavior during the recent budget debate. They acted completely irresponsibly, and Utah's delegation in particular acted poorly. I suppose we can now do nothing and watch things collapse entirely.

I will say nothing more about politics. But, those of you who idolize Ronny Ray Gun and criticize Carter are sadly misinformed.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Gaston, Reagan was a B movie actor, nothing more. He was suffering from Alzheimer's while in office.
> 
> Darin, I disagree. This is a global phenomenon, but the Bush-era tax cuts (in 2001 and 2003), plus two wars, belong to W. We're in deep trouble, made worse by the Republican's behavior during the recent budget debate. They acted completely irresponsibly, and Utah's delegation in particular acted poorly. I suppose we can now do nothing and watch things collapse entirely.
> 
> I will say nothing more about politics. But, those of you who idolize Ronny Ray Gun and criticize Carter are sadly misinformed.


 -_O- :rotfl:

WOW..... its always someone else's fault is int??? If bush put us here Carter I mean Berry 
hasn't done crap to get us out... you sure drink a strong drink. one trillion spent on shovel ready jobs.... look at all the good jobs going to the way side. Im not saying the Republicans are the way to go but the DEM's had more control that anyone for quit some time and have done nothing but make it worse....the Carter years were the ****'s thats why he lasted 4 years...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

We know Jon, your solution is always more government!! seeing how everything government touches turns outs so perfectly! all hail Barry!!! Lets spend a trillions more please!!! More revenue by way of taxes is the real solution isnt it! i say lets tax and regulate the crap out of the american people. lets do it in true FDR fashion!!

So let me get this straight...
-our deficits have exploded
-our government has grown leaps and bounds
-we are spending TRILLIONS of dollars and getting no where while doing it
-we have robbed future generations of any wealth and enslaved them in our debt
-we BARROW 40 cents to every dollar we spend

i would much rather have the B movie actor than the peanut farmer and the man child we have now! its plain to see that Keynesian economics is a failure on display. no wonder it was pushed aside back in the 50's.

Also Carters Administration was a complete disaster with the economy going no where, yet Ronnie turned the economy around and brought life to the american dream again... somehow id like to know how folks are misinformed on what history has so vividly painted as the truth! The truth is Barry has now has a record and it isnt looking very good! but you just go on blaming bush while this current guy drives this country into the ground with his policies.

Ill leave this be as i part with a quote from your fearless leader...


> The fact that we're here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. Leadership means 'The buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better. I therefore intend to oppose the effort to increase America's debt limit.
> 
> -B.H.O.


those pesky darn facts always get in the way of the "look at our intentions" liberal ideals...


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Anybody want to buy a mudmotor? For sale, real cheap! No taxes, no politics!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

woops! Thread HIJACKED!!!!!! 
my regards Kev, lmao.


guys, until this political BS of he did it, he did it, he did it -BLAME HIM ... QUITS ... we are doomed to repeat the past. "Party" be dammed...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> You guys need to read Carter's,_" White House Diary"_. His presidency was much maligned, but he accomplished much under very difficult circumstances. His _"An Outdoor Journal"_ is also very good.
> 
> Obama took office just as the economy tanked and W's policies came home to roost. Talk about the absolute worst president ever!!! Obama is a lot better than any Republican out there. Perry the Creationist?? Bachmann the batsh*t crazy woman??? Mr. Flip Flopper, who was in the business of firing people??? President's don't create jobs, though Obama's job plan would help if the Tea Tards will crawl back under their rocks and get out of the way.
> 
> Back on thread, the price of manufactured goods reflects the cost of materials and labor. I think all MM companies are trying to remain competitive, and greed is the farthest thing from their minds. Have you priced canoes lately? They're way up, too.


It all makes sense now. I didn't know you were a dem a wondered from previous posts but now it is confirmed.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> woops! Thread HIJACKED!!!!!!
> my regards Kev, lmao.
> 
> guys, until this political BS of he did it, he did it, he did it -BLAME HIM ... QUITS ... we are doomed to repeat the past. "Party" be dammed...


My bad.... Party be dammed!!!! carry on!!!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Trying to get a bit back on track-last summer I built my own MM and all up (steel for frame, motor, prop, bearings, hardware etc.) it ran me right at about $1000. That was using a Honda clone engine, a genuine Honda or Kohler motor would have added another $300-400 or so. The MM companies get a volume discount on materials for sure but if you factor in the costs of manufacturing, business overhead, etc. I don't think that the markup is as big as you might think. One thing for sure is that like everything else they're probably only going to get more expensive regardless of who is in the white house.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Trying to get a bit back on track-last summer I built my own MM and all up (steel for frame, motor, prop, bearings, hardware etc.) it ran me right at about $1000. That was using a Honda clone engine, a genuine Honda or Kohler motor would have added another $300-400 or so. The MM companies get a volume discount on materials for sure but if you factor in the costs of manufacturing, business overhead, etc. I don't think that the markup is as big as you might think. One thing for sure is that like everything else they're probably only going to get more expensive regardless of who is in the white house.


+1

If a person isn't happy with the price they have to pay, there is always another option. You are not required to buy.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

kev said:


> Anybody want to buy a mudmotor? For sale, real cheap! No taxes, no politics!
> 
> Later,
> Kev


How much, Kevin? :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... need an anchor paddy?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> Trying to get a bit back on track-last summer I built my own MM and all up (steel for frame, motor, prop, bearings, hardware etc.) it ran me right at about $1000. That was using a Honda clone engine, a genuine Honda or Kohler motor would have added another $300-400 or so. The MM companies get a volume discount on materials for sure but if you factor in the costs of manufacturing, business overhead, etc. I don't think that the markup is as big as you might think. One thing for sure is that like everything else they're probably only going to get more expensive regardless of who is in the white house.


+1
Go look up the price for a 25hp name brand motor. They are not cheap. 
You also have to figure the many hours spent in r&d. The companys need to recover those costs. Then you have warranty costs involved. It all adds up as a business owner myself I see those hidden costs that most consumers don't even realize are involved.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I am just finishing up a 35hp Vanguard motor. This thing is nothing if not stout and I would imagine we're into it around $2200. We got an absolute steal on the motor, I've seen the motor alone go for that. Just for reference.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

kev said:


> I am just finishing up a 35hp Vanguard motor. This thing is nothing if not stout and I would imagine we're into it around $2200. We got an absolute steal on the motor, I've seen the motor alone go for that. Just for reference.
> 
> Later,
> Kev


For 2200 I would probably be interested


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, i though this was the waterfowl forum? :O—–-:


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not selling that one for $2200! That's what we have into it, IE: what we have paid for all the parts. With the engineering and labor into that motor I couldn't sell it for less than $6000 and feel good about it.

I really don't have a motor for sale...
I was just trying to point out that the thread was about mudmotor prices, and not politics, (even though I wil grant that the two are related, albeit distantly).

More my attempt at humor than anything, as anyone that knows me knows I could care less, just an attempt to rib a couple of guys. That's all.

However... If anyone would like for me to build them a motor, I'm all ears!!

Later,
Kev


----------

